# [EVDL] Tilley finally gets his (perpetual motion DeLorean scam)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While it is nice to know that scammers don't get away with it, it is sad 
to note that they probably don't have any money left and can't pay the 
investors back. 

On a much happier note the Tilly DeLorean has survived and is now 
powered by lithium and runs just fine (just not forever). I have seen 
the car and it has been re-engineered by it's new owner and is a great 
electric car!!

Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV



> Tim Clevenger wrote:
> > Dunno if this was recently discussed, but Tilley (of perpetual motion fame,
> > discussed here a few year ago) finally gets his.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You know I have a hard time feeling sorry for anyone that invested in 
"free energy", or "perpetual motion". This may be a bit harsh, but if 
your that dumb, you deserve to loose all your money. I forgot who 
said it, but good advise is don't ever invest in something you don't 
understand.



> Tim Clevenger wrote:
> 
> > Dunno if this was recently discussed, but Tilley (of perpetual
> > motion fame,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVerybody;

Well, nice to see the Tilley-Mobile go to a loving home! Poor old Delorian 
deserves that much. Sad to say Carl typlifies todaze "culture"In the grand 
old Bernie Made-Off tradition, only DUMBER. In that these Sheeple were led 
to being $heared, Tilley could run a car foreever for nothing? Get real? 
We ALL know better? Like Bernie Made-Off, you can have fun with HIS name, 
too? Tilley gets Perpetual Motion Patented? He got busted in ONE state? 
WTF?? HOW could he START up, again, with his track record? Pun intended?. 
But we have scene all this in the last several years? Didn't "Electrifying 
Times" report on all this?I won't paint Bob Aronson with the same brush, as 
he DID pionerer cool stuff. The "Electric Car Highway",(in Reality I-94 
between Detoilet and Chicago) fast charging, LONG before Rich Rudman, and a 
reasonable battery ,ruggedly built, as the "Tri Polar battery" Cobalt? Hype, 
though. the massive amp carrying capacity of the REAL tri polar was great. 
However the guy that built his batteries cheated him and DIDN'T put the 
tripolar thing in ALL of Bob's batteries. THIS I know as a fact; I DROPPED a 
Tri Polar, strap broke, and the damn HEAVY 100 lb battery splashed to the 
floor. Case shattered and it spewed it's guts out in person! NO tripolar!! 
Bob turned stop light red FURIOUS! The mild mannered guy sounding like a 
snubbed sailor! The telephone was SMOKING after he reamed the battery 
builder guy out! However, with decent quality control I felt that he DID 
have a sale-able product, sigh.Shows to go ya ,you CAN'T always trust 
everybody, in this day and age, sigh.IF I had a zillion bux I would like to 
TRY a redesigned Tri Polar Led Acid, although I'd PROBABLY be beating a dead 
horse with all the cool lithium somethings coming on line, and to a Feeeway 
near you? Think of it? My Jetta with a Badd-ery pack that weighed LESS than 
me!? I saw what the Killa Cycle pak did for the Zombie?

But he was/is a icon of our times, I guess? The same politics that are the 
reason YOU can't walk into an EV showroom and drive out in an EV?I'm gunna 
get OT, as usual, and suggest you rent or get from Netflix, a scary DVD 
called "Future of Food" It is a sorta "I can't believe this" kinda vid! I'm 
not gunna spoil the story. Watch it!! WHY is it importent? Hell! YA all 
gotta eat? No matter what kinda EV you drive! Most of us eat TOO much, but 
still, the point?I was totally cluelees this stuff was going on! It's a 
worthy addition to yur Docu-Vid collection, right up there with WKtEV and 
"Taken for a Ride"No it isnt like "Super Size Me". MUCH scarier! AND 
depressing! OK that's yur Sunday Movie review. Oh, hint; a Patent thing 
again. Enjoy, let me know whhat ya thought ether here or off list.

AND did they fix the rear wheel bearing on the Tilley car?It SHOULD be a 
happy car now? The animate affection of In-animite objects?Or HOW ever ya 
spel it! I had a Rabbit that responded to some TLC when it was threatened 
with being crushed, and I rescued it and gave it a loving home. It served 
several masters, with 230 miles on the broken Odometer, when I got it! It 
only gave out when crushed to death at Jerry Dycus's when a tree fell on it!

YMMV?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lloyd Wayne Reece" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 30, 2010 9:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Tilley finally gets his (perpetual motion DeLorean scam)


> While it is nice to know that scammers don't get away with it, it is sad
> to note that they probably don't have any money left and can't pay the
> investors back.
>
> On a much happier note the Tilly DeLorean has survived and is now
> powered by lithium and runs just fine (just not forever). I have seen
> the car and it has been re-engineered by it's new owner and is a great
> electric car!!
>
> Lloyd Wayne Reece
> 1981 Lectra Centauri
> Las Vegas, NV
>


> > Tim Clevenger wrote:
> >> Dunno if this was recently discussed, but Tilley (of perpetual motion
> >> fame,
> >> discussed here a few year ago) finally gets his.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 31 Jan 2010 at 12:52, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > This may be a bit harsh, but if you're that dumb, you deserve to lose
> > all your money ... good advice is don't ever invest in something you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 31 Jan 2010 at 12:52, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
>What we >should< take away from this is the recognition that EVs have long
>been a breeding ground for scammers, and will continue to be.

The scammers need the complication of an EV to hide the fact that 
their perpetual motion (or Over-unity) device does not actually work. 
They can't scam anyone with a simple desk top model because folks 
would quickly see that it doesn't function. The three-shell scam 
doesn't work with just one shell. The "mark" quickly learns that 
there is no pea under the shell. The EV provides the required 
additional "two shells" to hide the fact that there is no "pea."

Saying that the investors should have known better or were 
responsible for their lack of "due diligence" is the lame excuse that 
these criminal scammers use all the time. A person that believes a 
lie is not at fault. The person that lies is the guilty party.

Bill Dube' 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Saying that the investors should have known better or were
> > responsible for their lack of "due diligence" is the lame excuse that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Fool me once, shame on you, Fool me twice, shame on me" Chinese Proverb
(Origin depends on who you ask, ironic)

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or, as our most recent ex-president said :

"There's an old saying in Tennessee =97 I know it's in Texas, probably in
Tennessee =97 that says, fool me once, shame on =97 shame on you. Fool me =
=97 you
can't get fooled again."

Phil



> Jeff Shanab <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > "Fool me once, shame on you, Fool me twice, shame on me" Chinese Proverb
> > (Origin depends on who you ask, ironic)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That would be this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DeKgPY1adc0A

Phil Marino wrote:
> Or, as our most recent ex-president said :
>
> "There's an old saying in Tennessee =97 I know it's in Texas, probably =
in
> Tennessee =97 that says, fool me once, shame on =97 shame on you. Fool me=
=97 you
> can't get fooled again."
>
> Phil
>
>


> Jeff Shanab<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> "Fool me once, shame on you, Fool me twice, shame on me" Chinese Proverb
> >> (Origin depends on who you ask, ironic)
> ...


----------

